
US Park Police: It was a ‘mistake’ to say no tear gas was used in Lafayette Sq - hhs
https://www.vox.com/2020/6/5/21281604/lafayette-square-white-house-tear-gas-protest
======
rpg3
It was a mistake to use it to begin with.

------
garlicGum
It wasn’t a mistake! It’s just another example of police abusing their power
and then lying to cover their ass.

